# Can I Use Multiple Medications at the Same Time?



## ngo911

After realizing that I havn't seen one of my Saulosi males in a few days, I looked for him and found him dead under a rock. I then looked closely at all of my other fish to see if they were sick and found that some of them have white fluffy stuff all over their body and mouths, which is from what I've read, fungus. Some also have white scales that are lifting off. And finally, they have been flashing around the gills area quite frequently lately, so I think they may have gill flukes.

Would it be safe to use three different meds at the same time, to try and treat all the different symptoms? (Melafix, Primafix, and Prazi-Pro)


----------



## Rastapus

ngo911 said:


> After realizing that I havn't seen one of my Saulosi males in a few days, I looked for him and found him dead under a rock. I then looked closely at all of my other fish to see if they were sick and found that some of them have white fluffy stuff all over their body and mouths, which is from what I've read, fungus. Some also have white scales that are lifting off. And finally, they have been flashing around the gills area quite frequently lately, so I think they may have gill flukes.
> 
> Would it be safe to use three different meds at the same time, to try and treat all the different symptoms? (Melafix, Primafix, and Prazi-Pro)


What are your water parameters? Some meds can be combined but not recommended. Fungus is usually a secondary infection so there may be something else going on. If a fish was deceased and hidden for a few days that can cause bacteria to bloom in a bad way.


----------



## ngo911

Ph 8.2
kh and gh 10
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 10 (was around 40 before large water change yesterday, probably due to composing body)

It was probably 2 days sinces he died, there was a white fluff all around him when I pulled him out. So if there is a bacterial bloom as you said, would mela fix help with that?Is my plan to use melafix, primafix, and prazi-pro a good plan of attack?


----------



## Adz1

i would not use the prazi-pro with anything else....
melafix and pimafix should be ok as long as you make sure to get enough air into the tank..


----------



## Rastapus

ngo911 said:


> Ph 8.2
> kh and gh 10
> ammonia 0
> nitrite 0
> nitrate 10 (was around 40 before large water change yesterday, probably due to composing body)
> 
> It was probably 2 days sinces he died, there was a white fluff all around him when I pulled him out. So if there is a bacterial bloom as you said, would mela fix help with that?Is my plan to use melafix, primafix, and prazi-pro a good plan of attack?


Melafix and Pimafix generally take a while to relieve advanced disease. You may want to use an antibiotic. Melafix and Pimafix can be used together. With Prazi, it is best to treat weekly for 4 weeks to eliminate the flukes completely. That being said, I would treat the fungus first, once eradicated, then treat the flukes.


----------



## ngo911

Rastapus said:


> Melafix and Pimafix generally take a while to relieve advanced disease. You may want to use an antibiotic. Melafix and Pimafix can be used together. With Prazi, it is best to treat weekly for 4 weeks to eliminate the flukes completely. That being said, I would treat the fungus first, once eradicated, then treat the flukes.


Thanks Grant, I will follow your advice. I picked up Melafix and Pimafix already so I will try that first. Hopefully, it's not TOO advanced as the majority of fish do not have any fungus.


----------

